# Biete: Siemens Field-PG P4, 2 Jahre alt



## Anonymous (3 August 2005)

Folgendes Gerät habe ich zu verkaufen:

ein gebrauchtes SIMATIC Field - PG Pentium 4
(6ES7711-1AA21-1GB0) mit allem original Zubehör.

Alter: ca. 2 Jahre.

Eigenschaften:
2 GHz
512 MB RAM
40 GB HDD
TFT 1024 x 768
Floppy, DVD

Zubehör:
Netzgerät + Netzkabel
MPI-Kabel,  TTY - Kabel
Software Windows 2000 SP3, Recovery, Simatic - Software (12/2002).
Rucksack
I-Box

Das Gerät ist nahezu neuwertig, hat keinerlei Defekte und wird mit
dem original mitgelieferten Zubehör angeboten.

Sollten Sie Interesse an dem Gerät haben, bitte ich Sie um ein Angebot.

Bitte per Email, da ich dieses Forum nicht regelmäßig besuche : 
FieldPG@gmx-topmail.de


----------

